# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Επαγγελματικός Εξοπλισμός επισκευής LAPTOP-BGA-κινητών-tablet!!!

## gladiator2

1)ZEPHYRTRONICS ZT-7 BGA
Το απόλυτο Αμερικανικό θηρίο!!!για REFLOW KAI REBALLING με αυτόματη αφαίρεση του chip εύκολα γρήγορα και με απόλυτη ασφάλεια! Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι χρησιμοποιείτε από την NASA σε εργαστηριακές δοκιμές.. καμιά σχέση με τα κινέζικα.. δίνετε στα 2500 ευρω..η τιμή είναι σχεδόν χάρισμα αν βάλεις ότι αυτή την στιγμή η τιμή του ξεπερνά τα 5500 χιλιάρικα χωρίς μεταφορικά και τελωνεία.. για πληροφορίες εδώ: http://www.zeph.com/bgarework_stations_systems_qfn_smd_hot_air_repair.  htm 
επίσης πέρα από λαπτοπ και  mac μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε αυτόματη αποκόλληση bga chip από κινητά  iphone και android έχει και extra κεφαλές... χωρίς να υπάρχει πιθανότητα ζημιάς  στην πλακέτα γιατί στοχεύει ακριβώς εκεί που πρέπει και το αφαιρεί αυτόματα.. Ένα ακόμα μοναδικό που έχει είναι η δυνατότητα του να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως ξεχωριστός preheater! στον αγοραστή μπορεί να γίνει πλήρης επίδειξη των δυνατοτήτων όπως επίσης και ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΕΚΜΑΘΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 0  για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει ..+ πολλά μυστικά και γνώσεις για την επισκευή λαπτοπ και κινητών  όλα μέσα στην τιμή!!!!!
  2)  Aoyue 968A+  (θερμός αέρας+ κολλητήρι+ απορροφητικό καπνού  )
Σταθμός θερμού αέρα και κολλητηριού Aoyue 968A+ . ένα απόλυτα επαγγελματικό εργαλείο για τους γνώστες. είναι πραγματικά σαν καινούριο με το κουτί του και όλα τα παρελκόμενα του. χρησιμοποιήθηκε ελάχιστα διότι υπήρχε σαν δεύτερο(βοηθητικό). Ζήτημα να έχει 5 ώρες συνολικής χρήσης.. μαζί θα δοθούν και πάνω από 10 διαφορετικές μύτες ολοκαίνουριες!!! η τιμή, του είναι στα 170 ευρώ
  3)   Hakko FR-801  (θερμός αέρας)
Aκόμα ένα απόλυτο Αμερικανικό θηρίο!!! βίντεο παρουσίασης εδώ : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_lg42tyd3Y
το μηχάνημα απλά δεν υπάρχει! για πολλούς ότι καλύτερο έχει βγάλει η εταιρία και σίγουρα ότι καλύτερο έχει βγει σε αναλογικό θερμό αέρα. η ποιότητα του δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί  με κανένα από τα καινούρια.. εκτός της δύναμης και της ποιότητας του πλέων θεωρείτε και συλλεκτικό καθώς δεν παράγετε πλέον.. η τιμή του στα 400 ευρώ!! όταν κυκλοφορούσε έως περίπου το 2015 η τιμή του ήταν κοντά στα 1000. για όποιον το θέλει θα πρέπει να βιαστεί καθώς το έχω ανεβάσει και στο e-bay αλλά σίγουρα προτιμώ να το δώσω σε κάποιον εδώ Ελλάδα.
4)Επαγγελματικό τροφοδοτικό πάγκου της εταιρίας longway   στα 30V KAI 10A!!!.. σίγουρα δεν χρειάζεστε κάτι παραπάνω... στα 80 ευρώ
 5) TL866A MINIPRO  PROGRAMMER
ένα εργαλείο που σπάει κωδικούς bios  από  οποιοδήποτε macbook και λαπτοπ ,κάνει αναβαθμίσεις και γενικά  λύνει παρά πολλά προβλήματα  σε μητρικές πλακέτες όλων των laptop.. στα 80 ευρώ μαζί με extra socket για πλήρη υποστήριξη και όλων των motherboard σταθερού υπολογιστή. μαζί με την αγορά του μπορεί να γίνει επίδειξη λειτουργίας καθώς και εκμάθηση όλων των δυνατοτήτων του!!!
 6) ΜΙΚΡΟΣΚΟΠΙΟ   Andonstar
Ένα μικροσκόπιο με ενσωματωμένη οθόνη 1080p + δυνατότητα σύνδεσης σε  εξωτερική με απίστευτη ανάλυση στη  λεπτομέρεια ότι πρέπει για επισκευές κινητών και λαπτοπ.. κάνει την αποκόλληση και κόλληση στην λεπτομέρεια παιχνιδάκι..  ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένο , στο κουτί του με όλα τα παρελκόμενα. αγορασμένο από amazon Αγγλίας.  δίνετε στα 150 ευρώ!  λεπτομέρειες εδω:    https://www.amazon.co.uk/Andonstar-ADSM201-Microscope-Magnifier-Distance/dp/B07QBH7R3H/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Andonstar+ADSM201&qid  =1587222006&s=electronics&sr=1-3
βρίσκομαι Θεσσαλονίκη  δεκτός κάθε έλεγχος.  εννοείτε ότι μετά από συνεννόηση μπορώ να στείλω σε όλη την Ελλάδα με μεταφορική.. αν κάποιος τα αγοράσει όλα η παραπάνω από ένα εκτός από καλύτερη τιμή θα του δώσω και πολλές γνώσεις  σχετικά με τις επισκευές και τις μεθόδους ανίχνευσης βλαβών και ότι άλλη βοήθεια χρειαστεί. επίσης μαζί θα δοθούν πολλά βιβλία με πλήρη ανάλυση   επισκευής λαπτοπ-τροφοδοτικών-τηλεοράσεων-κινητων  και πολλά άλλα. Επίσης θα δοθούν  στοιχεία κινέζων προμηθευτών ανταλλακτικών από Κίνα  για καλύτερες τιμές και σίγουρα και αξιόπιστα πράγματα.. συνεργάζομαι χρόνια με αυτούς..
επίσης έχω και μερικά άλλα πράγματα όπως πολυμετρα tester κτλ.. αν θέλετε να ρωτήσετε κάτι είμαι στην διάθεση σας..
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ MONO σοβαρά άτομα. δεν θα απαντώ σε προτάσεις ανταλλαγών και χαζά ΠΑΖΑΡΙΑ...

----------

